# How to questions



## davi23231 (Apr 9, 2013)

I just inherited some Lionel trains after a passing. These were my great grandfathers. They are Lionel and thats just about as much as I know. They are in good condition and I want to keep them that way. If someone with knowledge could help me I would appreciate it.

Questions:
I can not leave in open, so how do I store? Wrap in tissue paper? I have original boxes also. Put one of those humidity absorbing packs in with trains?

Moving parts, what kind of lubricant to use?

I'm not trying to make look pretty, I'm OK with wear. But how do I remove dirt/dust/grime from trains?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, that one looks great! For one that's really dirty, I remove the shell and use dishwashing liquid and warm water. I'm not sure I'd even bother with that one, maybe a dust rag. As for lube, 10W30 motor oil is popular here, and works well for me.

If you wrap them in any kind of paper, make sure it's acid-free. I would wrap them, don't put them in the box bare.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

My condcondolences on your loss, hopefully the trains will be a positive reminder and new family heirloom. They are really nice looking.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You might pick up a few tips in here,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=16131&highlight=storing+trains

That Locomotive and tender that you are showing look great.
A soft rag with a little water, just to take the dust off. 
That is all you need for that one. :thumbsup:

I couldn't find anymore threads I am sure there are more.
Maybe some one else will find some.

Catalog all you have before packing them up. 


Edit, another?
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4886&highlight=acid+free+paper


----------



## davi23231 (Apr 9, 2013)

Got it. I like Bill's idea of putting a rust strip in the tote. Thanks for the responses. 

I have track too that has rust and grime on it. I would like to remove this. I know you're not suppose to remove the age from items like this but I would like the tracks to be as clean and smooth as possible as to not transfer this rust and grime to the wheels on the trains. Would cleaning tracks be a huge mistake? If not how do you clean. Would a fine grade (000) steel wool and oil be bad?

What is the gauge for this train so I know what forum to look through?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

davi23231 said:


> Got it. I like Bill's idea of putting a rust strip in the tote. Thanks for the responses.
> 
> I have track too that has rust and grime on it. I would like to remove this. I know you're not suppose to remove the age from items like this but I would like the tracks to be as clean and smooth as possible as to not transfer this rust and grime to the wheels on the trains. Would cleaning tracks be a huge mistake? If not how do you clean. Would a fine grade (000) steel wool and oil be bad?
> 
> What is the gauge for this train so I know what forum to look through?



Don't use sandpaper or steel wool, we have threads for cleaning.
Do a site search for cleaning tracks there is in the O gauge forum help section threads on it too.

No time left for me or I would search for you.

It is past my bedtime. 


Edit, BY ALL MEANS CLEAN THEM.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a metal shell. I would not wash that with any water. You can give a surface wipe with a very slightly damp soft cloth. Or, wipe on light squirt of GooGone .. that will help degrim without damage to the paint.

For storage, I would wrap them in micro-fiber towels. I use these on my trains ... very soft/gentle, and they help to wick away any surface moisture.

That's a great looking train for its age!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> You might pick up a few tips in here,
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=16131&highlight=storing+trains
> 
> ...





tjcruiser said:


> That's a metal shell. I would not wash that with any water. You can give a surface wipe with a very slightly damp soft cloth. Or, wipe on light squirt of GooGone .. that will help degrim without damage to the paint.
> 
> For storage, I would wrap them in micro-fiber towels. I use these on my trains ... very soft/gentle, and they help to wick away any surface moisture.
> 
> ...


That is what I meant? 
A LITTLE water on a soft rag. 

If you really want to feel safe, blow dry it a little with the hair dryer set on low.

A little polish would not hurt either.
But they do look great by themselves. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Track cleaning.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=2433&highlight=tubular+track


----------



## davi23231 (Apr 9, 2013)

I got the trains wrapped in tissue paper, then microfiber towels put in their original boxes and put in a heavy, heavy duty tote. Here's a pic of the rest of the cars.

Can somebody help me with the following:
What exactly is the type of trains (Lionel O)? How do I identify them so I know what to look for when adding to collection or looking up info.?

Is there any type of resource that list all the every single type of cars lionel produced that can bt used with what I have?

Where is a good place to buy cars; parts (light bulbs, track pins); and accesories? I want to add to collection, I'm just trying to get a feel, how much would something like the car with lights would I pay for it?

I appreciate everyone's help. I got big plans for these. I'm a welder and woodworker. I already got ideas in head about bridges, etc. Won't be for awhile though.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

It looks like most, if not all, of your stuff is lionel prewar. Prewar cars and post war cars have different couplers, so they are not compatible but the will run on the same track. As far as what to collect, that's your call. You can buy post war stuff if you like and run it on the same track. I do not know who has pre war parts, a lot of guys use Jeff at the train tender. ( I do not know his pre war selection). Others can give you better info or check this fourm under O gauge, they have a post with different links and info. Good starting point. I like your stuff, very nice.


----------



## davi23231 (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm gonna try and get these running for my kids for the holidays. I have no clue what I'm doing and I do not want to harm the trains.

Simply put, I connect track, hook up transformer, put train on and go. Is there any thing in particular I need to be cognizant of? I need a transformer, will any one do? Or are the specific to the motor?

I posted a pic of a bunch of cars the engine pulls. Can I hook them all up to the engine or would that be bad? Also there is a electric locomotive, how does that work. Does it connect to the engine or is it suppose to run on its own? Last question, doesn't engine put out smoke and has a whistle, how does that work? Told ya I don't have a clue.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Any transformer should do for now, but if you're planning on a bigger layout for the future bigger is better. If your just going to run it around the tree and not add to it a smaller transformer will do. I would look for an older one 90/ or 100 watts. That will do nicely for now and if you build your dream layout it can be used for lights, etc. Take sone pictures of the other loco, so we have an idea. Your train will pull what it can, no harm hooking up all the cars unless it's struggling. Look to oil and lube the engine, make sure it runs first. Then add cars. Use motor oil, a judicious drop on anything that moves. Update here as to the results and we'll help you further. I'm not sure on the smoke and whistle as I do not own one . Someone else will help out.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice batch of items you have, look well cared for. Here's a link to some information that may help out a bit, someone took the time to put a series of links together very handy. http://www.thortrains.net/manualx.htm

I'll second SJM's recommendations as to transformer size. Lionel 1033's (90 watt) can be found reasonable as can LW (125 watt) both excellent starter units. They will run layouts up to around 4x8 no problem. 

Carl


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Lionels run on 3 rail track and are powered by AC current.

If you are buying a transformer make sure it has
AC output. Many folks refer to DC power packs used for
N and HO scale trains as transformers. Do not buy one of those.

From the picture it isn't possible to tell if the small 'electric'
locomotive has a motor or not. That would be obvious when
you put it on the track. It would also be noticeably heavier
than the other cars if it were motorized.

Don


----------



## davi23231 (Apr 9, 2013)

:smilie_daumenpos: O boy learning a lot. The how-to link is great for newbies. Thanks everyone.

The first pic is a layout me and my kids came up with. It goes behind the couch and behind the two chairs and tree. It is about 50 feet of track. From what I understand from the link I should have voltage concerns on the those far reaches of track from the transformer--to run Lockons to those spots where I see power diminishes. Right? Is there any correlation between total track length and wattage? Trying to plan ahead before buying a transformer.

The second pic is of the pins. They are corroded a bit. Do these need cleaned as well as the inside of the tube track to ensure good connectivity? I'm taking scotch brite to the top of track. 

The loco is heavy, it does have a motor. This would require some more wattage to run.

I read the whistle is in the tender and require D-cell battery. Whistle control is on transformer. Anybody know anything about the smoke generator?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The way you have it planned it looks like someone just might walk on it an wreck the track or a train? Especially if the kids are young.
Not to mention scratching the hardwood floor up in the process.

But it is your floor and trains. :smokin:

Nice crane does it boom up?
The cars look in great shape too.
Nice trains. :smilie_daumenpos:

Yes make the pins nice and shiny, inside of the tubes too.


----------

